

The number of f**ks and sh**ts in the linux kernel source - adivik2000
http://blog.satisheerpini.net/2011/07/number-of-fks-and-sts-in-linux-kernel.html

======
redthrowaway
I like the experiment. I'd be curious to see what the results would be in
enterprise software.

One small optimization I can think of: if the first character isn't an 'f' or
's', you can skip 4 characters ( fseek(file, 4, CURR_SET) ). Similarly for
({'u','h'}, 2), etc. You'll save traversals, lookups, and comparisons, which
would be a boon in larger directories.

------
sambenson
Would have been better if it didn't count words like "pushit" as a shit.

